
The power of serverless: Visual regression tests from 20 minutes to 10 seconds - kiyanwang
https://blog.usejournal.com/the-power-of-serverless-visual-regression-tests-from-20-minutes-to-10-seconds-bc47b2ce9d20
======
raxxorrax
> That means taking 1000 images, in 5 seconds each, would cost us ~$0.08 for
> each run. It’s literally pennies.

You have to multiply theoretical AWS invoices with the correction factor
341235 (subject to change) to have the correct price.

You could of course check the amount of data and computing power yourself but
you could also count grains of sand at the beach.

I think the name is badly chosen because it obviously only works with
stateless calculations, but the service seems to be quite decent.

Don't go to Amazon and read the product description, it only lets you want to
shoot yourself. Probably written for marketing instead of developers. Anyway,
the service still looks interesting.

